
Show HN: How to pick a career that suits you (based on WaitButWhy) - grumo
https://mench.com/HowToPickACareer
======
grumo
Dear Hackers of the world,

Mench is a tool to make great content actionable. This is a link to an example
of how can we turn a great post into an actual implementation plan.

I'm a big fan of Tim Urban and his blog WaitButWhy. Last week, he posted an
awesome mega-post describing an in-depth framework to help people choose the
right career path.

Like all Tim's posts, it's a fun and long read and I highly recommend you read
it if you're feeling unsure about what career to choose.

My issue is that just reading Tim's article is not going to be enough. You'll
need to actually sit down and take the time to implement every step of his
framework.

As Tim knows, humans are the best procrastinators in the world and, without a
clear deadline and some motivation, we suck at following through.

My fear is that a zillion people are going to read his article and never take
the time to make implement it.

Well, I want to change that! so I went a head and converted Tim's article into
a 7-day implementation program on Mench here:
[https://mench.com/HowToPickACareer](https://mench.com/HowToPickACareer)

Mench will basically become your accountability partner and motivate you to
implement step-by-step Tim's fabulous career picking framework in 7-days.

So, if you're serious about picking a career that actually fulfills you, then
you owe it to yourself to do some deep thinking and invest the next 7 days to
making a choice that comes from the right place in your heart.

What do you think of this idea of making great content into a tangible action
plan?

I'd love to hear your thoughts.

Onwards!

